# Best Burning Program



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

Whats the best burning program outthere? Nero? Something for music.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Nero is one of the best available.You could also try *CyberLink Power2Go*, *DeepBurner Free* or *Alcohol120%*.


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I like nero to, but for some reason I get error messages with vista when I run Nero or there's a conflict of some sort. I think thats why I took nero off.


----------



## Haresh (Oct 17, 2007)

i vote for Prassi One
one of the great, always works error free for me


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Want a free one? Search for dvdflick.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought DVDFlick was for converting and authoring DVDs more than burning music.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Ha, ha, he did say music, didn't he?


----------



## b72077 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nero doesn't seem to install on my vista system....?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Doesn't Windows Media Player burn CDs?


----------



## b72077 (Nov 25, 2007)

WMP burns audio cds just fine.


----------



## xxen (Nov 28, 2007)

Alcohol %120 4 the win


----------

